# At what age does your face stop developing?



## BigBoy (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm 16, nearing 17. Will there still be growth, or have I hit my peek?

I actually don't know how my bone structure looks like since I'm obese, but it seems I have a wide face. My jaw is pretty wide, but I'm not sure if I have a zygos tho. My cheeks are really puffy so maybe.


----------



## looksmaxxbro (Jul 21, 2019)

7


----------



## elfmaxx (Jul 21, 2019)

neva


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 21, 2019)

looksmaxxbro said:


> 7


i peaked at 6 ngl


----------



## Titbot (Jul 21, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> I'm 16, nearing 17. Will there still be growth, or have I hit my peek?
> 
> I actually don't know how my bone structure looks like since I'm obese, but it seems I have a wide face. My jaw is pretty wide, but I'm not sure if I have a zygos tho. My cheeks are really puffy so maybe.


you got time, biggest lifefuel, gandy looks like shit when he was a teen. Came into adulthood looking like a god


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 21, 2019)

person to person. but a healthy adult male should grow till atleast 25 in the face


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 21, 2019)

Titbot said:


> you got time, biggest lifefuel, gandy looks like shit when he was a teen. Came into adulthood looking like a god


thanks bro, i really hope ill end up looking like chadlite or chad at the end. a bunch of ppl said i could be PSL 6, but i couldnt tell if they were fucking with me or not.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 21, 2019)

It practically never stops growing, that's for sure

But all the main growth happens until 21-30.


And this is only natural growth.

If you develop acromegaly in your later years your face can get a drastic, second growth spurt at like 50 even.


----------



## looksmaxxbro (Jul 21, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> i peaked at 6 ngl


exactly


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 21, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> thanks bro, i really hope ill end up looking like chadlite or chad at the end. a bunch of ppl said i could be PSL 6, but i couldnt tell if they were fucking with me or not.


Pm pics bhai


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 21, 2019)

TikTok


TikTok is the destination for short-form mobile videos. Our mission is to capture and present the world's creativity, knowledge, and precious life moments, directly from the mobile phone. TikTok enables everyone to be a creator, and encourages users to share their passion and creative expression...




www.tiktok.com





Chad has a perfect chin, brow ridge and ramus at 14, don't listen to bluepillers who say 20 jfl


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 21, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Pm pics bhai


i would, but i dont want this site associated with me. since i live in the U.S. if anyone found out my entire life would be over. so i dont send my pics to anyone.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 21, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> i would, but i dont want this site associated with me. since i live in the U.S. if anyone found out my entire life would be over. so i dont send my pics to anyone.


Ok


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 21, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> TikTok
> 
> 
> TikTok is the destination for short-form mobile videos. Our mission is to capture and present the world's creativity, knowledge, and precious life moments, directly from the mobile phone. TikTok enables everyone to be a creator, and encourages users to share their passion and creative expression...
> ...


Looks like a little kid, what is there to see?

Also even if he looked like 20, it doesn't mean that he wouldn't continue to grow even better

Just lol at this low IQ reasoning


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 21, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Looks like a little kid, what is there to see?
> 
> Also even if he looked like 20, it doesn't mean that he wouldn't continue to grow even better
> 
> Just lol at this low IQ reasoning


watch the entire video, chad shows up after the first few seconds


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jul 21, 2019)

Face should changing in years, even after puberty


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 21, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> It practically never stops growing, that's for sure
> 
> But all the main growth happens until 21-30.
> 
> ...





Guess What? said:


> Face should changing in years, even after puberty


but after you hit 20 doesnt your face regress in looks?


----------



## Titbot (Jul 21, 2019)

How did David Gandy change his face from crap to hot?


----------



## looksmaxxbro (Jul 21, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> TikTok
> 
> 
> TikTok is the destination for short-form mobile videos. Our mission is to capture and present the world's creativity, knowledge, and precious life moments, directly from the mobile phone. TikTok enables everyone to be a creator, and encourages users to share their passion and creative expression...
> ...


did i blackpill u boyo?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 21, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> watch the entire video, chad shows up after the first few seconds


ah I see. It doesn't look like a high growth hromone face though, more like a bruxism type of face, with hypertrophied bones and all, which is basically like muscle hypertrophy.

Meaning that this can occur indepent of age. Bones can calcify just as muscles can be trained.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 21, 2019)

looksmaxxbro said:


> did i blackpill u boyo?


Yes, how did u find that video?


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 21, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> ah


after you hit 20 doesnt your face regress in looks?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 21, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> but after you hit 20 doesnt your face regress in looks?


There is more to beauty than bonemass just fucking lol.

The shape of your bones and skin as well- primarily even


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 21, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> after you hit 20 doesnt your face regress in looks?



ofc not if your healthy

maybe with the worst diet/conditions/habits/environment


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 21, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> There is more to beauty than bonemass just fucking lol.
> 
> The shape of your bones and skin as well- primarily even


by this post i meant does the shape and everything of your bones change. not the mass, i meant aesthetically. bonemass doesnt help you looksmax

and i have top tier smooth skin, i fucked it up by not drinking enough water.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 21, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> by this post i meant does the shape and everything of your bones change. not the mass, i meant aesthetically. bonemass doesnt help you looksmax
> 
> and i have top tier smooth skin, i fucked it up by not drinking enough water.


Ah yes

Boneshape becomes gradually worse, it all depends on tongue posture and all that shit.

Skin becomes worse-nobrainer

But in some the skull mass actually *de*creases as they get older. The skull doesn't stop forming new cells, but the bones can start to atrophy, which looks like this:








(not only the lack of teeth, but also thining of mandible and rest of skull)

It comes from lack of usage.

If you look around you will see that people in their 20s have much more robust jaws than many who are in their 50s


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 21, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Ah yes
> 
> Boneshape becomes gradually worse, it all depends on tongue posture and all that shit.
> 
> ...


i have to ascend immedietly then

does mewing help in the bone degeneration? ive heard that it keeps your bones in shape longer.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jul 21, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> but after you hit 20 doesnt your face regress in looks?


it's not a law.
Someone can get benefit after 20


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 21, 2019)

It never stop fully developing but alot of bones are already fused at a young age determining what you'll look like somewhat. This is why this site should care more about Cranial Base


----------



## didntreadlol (Jul 21, 2019)

69


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 21, 2019)

If other 17 mogs you they will mog when you're gonna be 25. If you will get better they will to. It's over.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 21, 2019)

Titbot said:


> How did David Gandy change his face from crap to hot?


Gandy just leanmaxxed and turned out to have the bones of a god.

In his teens gandy was a fat nerdy kid who got bullied


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jul 21, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Gandy just leanmaxxed and turned out to have the bones of a god.
> 
> In his teens gandy was a fat nerdy kid who got bullied


srs doubt that you always have these model fags talking about how they were losers when they were young its just virtue singling they never felt real bullying


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 21, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> srs doubt that you always have these model fags talking about how they were losers when they were young its just virtue singling they never felt real bullying


Nah i believe there was a pic of him leaked in his teens. He was obese af. Also bcs he got treated that way from childhood through puberty he is kinda aspie rn.


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 21, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Nah i believe there was a pic of him leaked in his teens. He was obese af. Also bcs he got treated that way from childhood through puberty he is kinda aspie rn.


where is it? i looked it up and couldnt find it.



Pietrosiek said:


> If other 17 mogs you they will mog when you're gonna be 25. If you will get better they will to. It's over.


dw bro ill still become chadpreet, mark my words.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 21, 2019)

your prime is now

16-24


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 21, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> your prime is now
> 
> 16-24


it was over before it began.
SIKE IM GETTING MY ASS ON A TREADMILL

IM GONNA FUCK ALL WHITE AND ASIAN STACIES MARK MY WORDS


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jul 21, 2019)

At 18 deadsrs


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jul 21, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Gandy just leanmaxxed and turned out to have the bones of a god.
> 
> In his teens gandy was a fat nerdy kid who got bullied



People say that teenagers are uglier because of fat (some get skinny) or because of acne, but the truth is that this is a fucking COPE.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 21, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> People say that teenagers are uglier because of fat (some get skinny) or because of acne, but the truth is that this is a fucking COPE.


So you are legit saying that being

-fat
-skinny
-having unclear skin and acne
=
cope
????????

If you actually think that you are either 1. retarded or 2. dont know anything about psl and looks

Or you are just trolling tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jul 21, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> So you are legit saying that being
> 
> -fat
> -skinny
> ...



Yes, because in the case they think they look better when they have become adults just because they have changed their weight and have lost their acne, which is a fucking cope, the only thing that matters is bone structure.

Acne already show something wrong by themselves in these people, since the best looking teenagers I've ever seen never have had acne or other skin problems, even with bad lifestyle, understand that. And everyone knows that the acne will disappear.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 21, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Yes, because in the case they think they look better when they have become adults just because they have changed their weight and have lost their acne, which is a fucking cope, the only thing that matters is bone structure.
> 
> Acne already show something wrong by themselves in these people, since the best looking teenagers I've ever seen never have had acne or other skin problems, even with bad lifestyle, understand that. And everyone knows that the acne will disappear.


Tho at the time they have acne they are not considerd goodlooking. Also being insanely fat isnt considerd goodlooking either nor being insanely skinny.

You seem to misunderstand taht if you are extremely fat you cannot properly see your bones, with acne you cant see your features and with being insanely skinny your frame is trash tier most of the time.

Also the biggest teenage JB slayers were guys who had zero acne no matter what they did, they where smoking and drinking doing drugs and partying yet their skin and BF % was good asf.


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 21, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Tho at the time they have acne they are not considerd goodlooking. Also being insanely fat isnt considerd goodlooking either nor being insanely skinny.
> 
> You seem to misunderstand taht if you are extremely fat you cannot properly see your bones, with acne you cant see your features and with being insanely skinny your frame is trash tier most of the time.
> 
> Also the biggest teenage JB slayers were guys who had zero acne no matter what they did, they where smoking and drinking doing drugs and partying yet their skin and BF % was good asf.


i think what hes trying to say is age doesnt make you look better. a lot of adults say they looked like shit in hs but glod up after. but they didnt and the bone underneath stayed the same.

but idk what hes trying to say ab the acne part, it makes you look like shit if you have it.


----------



## Madness (Jul 28, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> TikTok
> 
> 
> TikTok is the destination for short-form mobile videos. Our mission is to capture and present the world's creativity, knowledge, and precious life moments, directly from the mobile phone. TikTok enables everyone to be a creator, and encourages users to share their passion and creative expression...
> ...


mogs me. those kids look 16 though
JESUS FUCKING CHRIST THE HYPERGAMY @medialcanthuscel 







. Same kid in the tik tok


----------



## HighIQcel (Dec 24, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> TikTok
> 
> 
> TikTok is the destination for short-form mobile videos. Our mission is to capture and present the world's creativity, knowledge, and precious life moments, directly from the mobile phone. TikTok enables everyone to be a creator, and encourages users to share their passion and creative expression...
> ...


He chews mastic him


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 24, 2019)

HighIQcel said:


> He chews mastic him


Proof?


----------



## HighIQcel (Dec 24, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Proof?


right in the video


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Dec 24, 2019)

Around 25


----------



## LowTierNormie (Dec 24, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Gandy just leanmaxxed and turned out to have the bones of a god.
> 
> In his teens gandy was a fat nerdy kid who got bullied


This. Guys here COPE thinking his bones somehow magically grew. They were already there, just hidden behind his higher body fat %


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 24, 2019)

People need to stop cope.


----------



## HighIQcel (Dec 24, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> TikTok
> 
> 
> TikTok is the destination for short-form mobile videos. Our mission is to capture and present the world's creativity, knowledge, and precious life moments, directly from the mobile phone. TikTok enables everyone to be a creator, and encourages users to share their passion and creative expression...
> ...


just imagine being in the same room with him and a bunch of foids, rope right there.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 24, 2019)

HighIQcel said:


> just imagine being in the same room with him and a bunch of foids, rope right there.


happens on a daily basis when im with my chadlite friends. im so close to going ER everytime


----------



## HighIQcel (Dec 24, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> happens on a daily basis when im with my chadlite friends. im so close to going ER everytime


make sure to eliminate all of them so that we will have a bit higher chance(0.0001%) to get laid jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Dec 24, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> It practically never stops growing, that's for sure
> 
> But all the main growth happens until 21-30.
> 
> ...


did you mean 12-21? do you have any studies to support your claim?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 24, 2019)

looksmaxillas said:


> did you mean 12-21? do you have any studies to support your claim?


I'm gonna punch you in the face


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Dec 24, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I'm gonna punch you in the face


Aim for the zygos if you do and i'll grab my hammer and smack you in the chin


----------

